# Seat allocation on aircraft



## proeliator2001 (Feb 26, 2003)

BA are a bunch of old cock rot IMO. Tried over 4 months to get pre-allocated a bulkhead seat as their tight fisted 31 inch pitch near crippled me on the last flight over here (Brasil). Why does the UK flag carrier have to be so pissing tight then so f**king arrogant after you have paid their extortionate prices???????????

money grabbing, no Cd players on the flight, bunch of tight wads


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I completely agree. Fly Virgin, they are much nicer, have better planes & give you more room.

BA have really annoying foot-rests as well, which do nothing except bruise your shins...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I agree with that comment above too


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

One easy way of getting upgraded is to wait till your on the plane,then ask the cabin crew to upgrade you making sure u say you are willing to pay. if there is a seat available they have to upgrade you and as it consists of loads of paperwark and they are always busy you will 95% of the time get your free upgrade,its worked for me once and was told to do this by a member of BA crew at check in


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> One easy way of getting upgraded is to wait till your on the plane,then ask the cabin crew to upgrade you making sure u say you are willing to pay. if there is a seat available they have to upgrade you and as it consists of loads of paperwark and they are always busy you will 95% of the time get your free upgrade,its worked for me once and was told to do this by a member of BA crew at check in


The booger would be if the steward isn't busy, loves paperwork and fleeces you for the upgrade payment Â :-/


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I did that once and they charged me. The company was paying though! 

Re leg space - Mrs Scotty needs to stretch her legs out and keep them moving as she has dodgy joints. United said to get a note from the doctor and check in early. We paid the doctor for the letter and checked in early as per the instructions. They then said you can't have any seats with extra legroom as these seats are the ones by emergency exits and if you have a medical condition you can't sit there!

Gits!


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I think the airlines are complete arseholes. Especially the stealth-taxes they put on all the flights. With domestic flights, it normally doubles the price.

Cannot believe trading standards let them get away with it...


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

'Stealth taxes' are exactly that - taxes.

Levied by Gordon and Tony not the airlines. The airlines are against it which is why they list them separately.


----------



## proeliator2001 (Feb 26, 2003)

it is true that with such a medical condition you should not be seated in the emergency exit aisle, same with young kids but its bolloxs you cant have the bulkhead which is normally better than a normal one. I tried to explain all this to the nobbers at BA saying look, I`m in your exec club, i`ve flown loads of times with you, are you blind for not noticing i am able bodied and large bodied with it and thus able to pre book a seat in which i dont have to curl up and lick my own balls to get comfy (actually...............). But oh no, the door post on the other end just waffled the company line. i blame the geneva convention of, oh before my father was born, for letting these tossers get away with it.

And if one more airhead cabin attendent tells me to sit upright on take off /landing I`ll bite her head off soon as she says its in case we have an emergency landing, oblivious to the fact that my bulk will have detached my seat from the floor and crushed me and the unlucky sod in front to death before she even realised we hit the gorund. The twats. (difficult to enjoy flying when you know the ins and outs)


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Fly world traveller plus - well worth the extra and you can check in via your computer...


----------



## proeliator2001 (Feb 26, 2003)

After explaining my complete agony to BA they said why dont you upgrade to traveller plus and I asked how much. Oh they say, we have to upgrade you both ways (I've already used the outbound bit of course) and that will be an extra 750 plus 25 GBP for the change each please. Oh I say, that seems remarkably good value, why I can rent an extra 6 inches or so of space for only 80 quid an hour. F**kwit airlines.

I've travelled before in their club cabin a few times and their 'fold flat seats' are horrid if you are 6 foot or more. These people just don't have a clue. Though to be fair my wife did like the seat but, strangely, didn't like it folded (unfolded?!?) totally flat. I prefered their older sky craddle seats, much more comfey. but this was in the days where my company splashed 3300 quid for a return to Canada and now its my own hard earn'ed, I rather save it for a newer car.


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

> And if one more airhead cabin attendent tells me to sit upright on take off /landing I`ll bite her head off soon as she says its in case we have an emergency landing, oblivious to the fact that my bulk will have detached my seat from the floor and crushed me and the unlucky sod in front to death before she even realised we hit the gorund. The twats. (difficult to enjoy flying when you know the ins and outs)


In fairness they're only following CAA regulations, not their own airline's rules. And calling attendants airheads shows that you don't indeed know the ins and outs of flying. BA crew are all medically qualified - and I don't mean bandages and plasters, I mean heart defibs the whole works. It's just possible they could save your life one day (believe me, I've seen it happen).



> money grabbing, no Cd players on the flight, bunch of tight wads


And what standard of luxury do you get on Varig?



> I`m in your exec club


Wow, you must be important :



> their 'fold flat seats' are horrid if you are 6 foot or more


I'm 6'3" and think they are fantastic.

I actually agree with you on some points, and I too find it frustrating when I fly economy and get shoe-horned into a tiny seat. However I feel you hit the nail on the head here:



> but this was in the days where my company splashed 3300 quid for a return to Canada and now its my own hard earn'ed, I rather save it for a newer car.


i.e. you get what you pay for. If you don't want to spend the cash to fly bizz class, then you have to be prepared to slum it and don't expect special treatment. I know I don't.

Steve (chilled out flyer)


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Mind you, cattle on their way to slaughter get a better deal than we do...


----------



## proeliator2001 (Feb 26, 2003)

Steve_Mc, its true they are adhering to JAA guidlelines but the point is, for someone my size, it makes sod all difference if we were indeed to crash land. Any other type of landing and its not too much of a problem. Plus I am not talking reclined all the way, more like 5-10 degees to enhance comfort (which is where the new fold flat seats are great with the decent recline position they sit in). Don't get me wrong, I'm not belitteling their training (its not just BA staff, all Western airline crew are the same), it's just they are truely jobs worth on some of these points. Just because, and I qoute an American here "thems the rules" does not mean I have to enjoy complying with them.

Re Varig, never flown with them as they operate one of the most dangerous aircraft type flying outside of Russia. Not too impressed with Brasils accident safety record either. And the no CDs comments refers to the lazy airlines not bothering to allow CD players or other low energy lazer or emmision devices to operate on board, despite later aircraft having sufficient CAT rated wiring that my laptop or CD player would do sod all to the avionics on board. Its just cost/laziness issue and nothing to do with JAA.

And fuck me, I'm not refering to importance by the Exec club comment, I'm saying they have my details from all the flights I've taken with them so I'm no stranger to them. Therefore its bollocks to tell me they "reserve" bulkhead seats for taller passangers at check in as they could easily tick a box first time they lay eyes on me and bingo - automatic reservation of said seat!!!!!!!!!!

I defy anyone to think that the difference in money between club and economy can be classed as good value. It isn't, simple as that. A quick check of the seat pitch on national carriers reveals BA to be the meanest - they use the same economy pitch in Europe and on long haul whereas vast majority of others give a few (really essential) inches more for long haul.

Since you like flying like that, perhaps you also like to be a rear passanger in a TT for 10 hours.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> 'Stealth taxes' are exactly that - taxes.
> 
> Levied by Gordon and Tony not the airlines. The airlines are against it which is why they list them separately.


I didnt know that. You learn something new everyday. Cheers paul


----------

